# Little Haunted Shops in Anaheim



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy Frightening Friday!!! I know it's last minute but I just found an event here in SoCal that I thought I'd share. Art on the Walk presents Little Haunted Shops at STC Gardenwalk. Saturday, March 7th from 11am - 5pm in Anaheim FREE ADMISSION & FREE PARKING*. 100+ Spooky vendors, live music, scavenger hunt, hourly raffles, costumes encouraged. ONE DAY ONLY! Across the street from Disneyland (going there afterwards!!). Here's the website with more info, hope you get to enjoy the beautiful Southern California weather, Halloween in March and a trip to Disneyland while your there. https://www.eventbrite.com/e/art-on-the-walk-presents-little-haunted-shops-tickets-92301431065


----------

